# mahogany graining



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Mahogany graining tutorial by Cait Whitson, a Scottish decorative painter just gone up on my blog. https://asogenius.wordpress.com/


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

great link! thanks!


----------

